# Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

Meldung

*Auch wegen Anglern: 
Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz​*
Weil Professionalität der "Tierschützer" und "Sensibilität" der Bürger wachsen würden, hat jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck extra ein Dezernat Tierschutz geschaffen.

Das melden die Lübecker Nachrichten:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...anwaltschaft-schafft-Dezernat-fuer-Tierschutz

Explizit wird dabei auch auf Verfahren gegen Angler (Sportfischerverein Ratzeburg) hingewiesen, initiiert von der spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorganisation PETA, welche auch hier von den schlecht informierten Kollegen der Lübecker Nachrichten als "Tierschützer" bezeichnet werden.

Der Lübecker leitende Oberstaatsanwalt Ralf Peter Anders wird zitiert, dass man mit immer mehr Anzeigen auch in diesem Bereich rechne-  vor 10 Jahren hätte man z. B. mit Fischen noch nichts zu tun gehabt...

------------------------------------------------------------------​
Das Schlimme:
Weder der LSFV-SH noch der DAFV als Bundesverband haben scheinbar Lust, sich mit PETA zu beschäftigen oder gegen PETA vorzugehen oder Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein gegen überbordenden Tierschutz und vor allem gegen sektiererische Tierrechtler verschiedenster Organisationen zu helfen.

Dass dann die Einführung eines entsprechenden Dezernates - angekündigt u. a. wg. Anzeigen gegen Angler - auch keine öffentlicher Reaktion hervorrufen wird (oder wenn, werden die wohl eher Anglern wieder in den Rücken fallen), davon gehe ich nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei aus.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Polarfuchs (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

BER
Lobbyisten 
Flüchtlinge 
A1 Brücke
Syrien
Ukraine 
IS


....na egal, Hauptsache es kümmert sich endlich mal jemand um die Angler!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Die eigentlich genau dafür bezahlt werden (LSFV-SH, DAFV), die jedenfalls kümmern sich nicht ...


----------



## KptIglo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Ich glaub ich werde Imker und ziehe nach Schleswig Holstein, da fehlt der Honig an allen Ecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

ich wollts nicht so schreiben mitm Honig schon wieder...
:g:g:g


----------



## Polarfuchs (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Hör auf, Imkerei ist Massentierhaltung....- frag Petra!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Kann mal bitte jemand die Tiere vor den Tierschützern schützen? #d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Auch wenn mir der Glaube fehlt- eventuell ist es ja gut für uns Angler! Denn wenn sich die Staatsanwältin intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt, wird sie hoffentlich zu einem guten Ergebnis führen- Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen! Dann wird jeder zukünftige Versuch uns Angler der Tierquälerei zu bezichtigen im Vorfeld eingestellt- wenn...

Würden jetzt noch Verbände das nutzen und kämpfen...

Ich glaube ich sollte die Pillen wechseln- die machen die Welt so unrealistisch .


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Das kann gut oder schlecht für uns sein.
Je nachdem wie nahe die dort arbeitenden Leute Tierrechtlern stehen oder inwieweit da politischer Druck ausgeübt wird.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

@Bandit,Terränz

Sehe ich auch so, daß muß per se erst einmal nicht schlecht sein, im Gegenteil, daß kann sogar ein Vorteil sein.
Je nachdem, wie einschlägig indoktriniert die Staatsanwaltschaft das Thema handelt.

Und da bereitet mir die Personalie auf den ersten Blick etwas Sorge.
Junge Frau. 
Ein älterer, landaffiner Mann wäre hier besser.
Warten wir ab.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Hallo,



> Würden jetzt noch Verbände das nutzen und kämpfen...


Dieser Landesverband da wird es nutzen um uns Anglern zu schaden .... ! Nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Das kann gut oder schlecht für uns sein.
> Je nachdem wie nahe die dort arbeitenden Leute Tierrechtlern stehen oder inwieweit da politischer Druck ausgeübt wird.
> |kopfkrat



Wie jetzt..wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,trägt die Dame Justizia zwecks erforderlicher Neutralität doch eine Augenbinde..[emoji6] 

Das von dir angedeutete wäre ja..


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

....üblich?|supergri
(siehe CETA et cetera).


----------



## Deep Down (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Bei solch missionierenden Anzeigeerstattern möchte ich kein Staatsanwalt sein! Da könnte man schnell mal selbst ins Fadenkreuz kommen, wenn denen das Ergebnis nicht passt!


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Als Angler fühlt man sich auch langsam wie ein Tier. Wer schützt uns vor PETA? Die kloppen auch mit nem Knüppel auf Angler (also sinnbildlich) - nur dass wir im Gegensatz zum Fisch Schmerzen verspüren....


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

also ich finds super und bemerkenswert, dass die üblichen pawlowschen hier nicht dominieren -

und ich finde die einrichtung eines eigenen dezernats eher hilfreich. 

wieso?
weil ich annehme, dass die massenhaften peta-denunziationen, vulgo anzeigen, bislang mal bei diesem staatsanwalt gelandet sind, mal bei jenem, je nach buchstabe des denunzierten.
da verteilen sich die anzeigen eben und das querulatorische denunzieren der petras bleibt in der statistik unaufällig.

jetzt endlich ein (personell reichlichst ausgestattetes :m) zentrales verfolgungsorgan, die, das ist meine hoffnung, bald die schnauze voll haben von den immer gleichen denunzianten.
in nrw gabs mal so einen aktiven straßenblockwart, den die behörde(n) schließlich sanktionsbewehrt kalt gestellt haben, stichwort querulant.

und, wenn all die behauptet aktiv widerständlerischen angler aus diesem beritt sich aufraffen könnten zu selbstanzeigen wg. z.b. releasen, trophäen... und überhaupt nach muster der §218 "ich hab abgetrieben"-selbstanzeigenaktion , dann bricht das dezernatchen einfach zusammen, ich nenns mal ne DDOS-attacke, aber voll legal :m

und ja: "unsere" präserdentin und ihre gespielen hätten da schon längst eingreifen müssen und können. 
haben sie nicht.

war zu erwarten, bei diesem von sich selbst besoffenen haufen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*



Jose schrieb:


> und, wenn all die behauptet aktiv widerständlerischen angler aus diesem beritt sich aufraffen könnten zu selbstanzeigen wg. z.b. releasen, trophäen... und überhaupt nach muster der §218 "ich hab abgetrieben"-selbstanzeigenaktion , dann bricht das dezernatchen einfach zusammen, ich nenns mal ne DDOS-attacke, aber voll legal :m



:q Geile Idee! so wie.... "ups, der ist mir wieder ins Wasser gefallen - natürlich gob fahrlässig. Deshalb konnte ich ihn nicht töten und muss mich selbst anzeigen." :q:q:q Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Ich wette, dass alles eingestellt wird, weil kein öffentliches Interesse besteht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Moin .

Also erst mal ist die Idee ja nicht schlecht wenn diese 

Staatsanwältin den über einen Sachkunde nachweis verfügt,

(Fischereischein)wenn nicht sollte zumindest nach angemessener

Zeit dieser gemacht werden.

Aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Wenn ihr wirklich glaubt, dass eine Behörde oder Behördenabteilung, die wegen der "sensibilisierten" Bevölkerung eingesetzt wird, im Sinne der Angler oder des Angelns handelt.....

..... dann glaub ich das noch lange nicht..

Würds dennoch so kommen:
Umso besser...

Ich seh das mit Verbindung Abknüppelgebot in SH (wir berichteten , Dr. Lemcke, Ministerium) etc., dennoch eher in eine etwas andere Richtung gehen...

We will see......

Hier könnt ihr immerhin drüber diskutieren - im SH-Verbandsforum ist das noch nicht mal Thema!!

Geschweige denn wurde vom Verband informiert oder angekündigt, wie der Verband damit umgehen will, um möglichen Schaden von den die Funktionäre und den Verband bezahlende, da organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer vor möglichem Schaden zu bewahren...

Warum auch, auf der anderen Seite?? - die lassen sich da ja eh echt alles gefallen - passt scho..

Honig, und so.....................


----------



## Ursus Albis (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auch wegen Anglern: Lübecker Staatsanwaltschaft schafft Dezernat für Tierschutz*

Und was kostet es den Steuerzahler nun wieder? Na egal, Hauptsache, es werden mal wieder neue Arbeitsplätze in einer Behörde geschaffen. So rückt dann der Behördenleiter wegen mehr Untergebenen auch gleich in eine höhere Besoldungsstufe.


----------

